# NY/POR Trade



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

New York trades: C Travis Knight (1.9 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 9.0 minutes) 
PG Charlie Ward (7.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 22.2 minutes) 
SF Latrell Sprewell (16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 4.5 apg in 38.6 minutes) 
New York receives: SF Ruben Patterson (8.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.3 apg in 21.2 minutes) 
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 36.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +0.9 ppg, +2.3 rpg, and -6.1 apg. 

Portland trades: SF Ruben Patterson (8.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.3 apg in 21.2 minutes) 
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 36.3 minutes) 
Portland receives: C Travis Knight (1.9 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 32 games) 
PG Charlie Ward (7.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 66 games) 
SF Latrell Sprewell (16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 4.5 apg in 74 games) 
Change in team outlook: -0.9 ppg, -2.3 rpg, and +6.1 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to New York and Portland being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. New York and Portland had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement


On top of this, NY gives their lottery pick if it is #6 or higher and the #38 pick. 

Portland gives NY their #23 pick.

The trade creates cap room for POR if they use the $2M buyout on Ward's contract.


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

No way Portland even considers this unless the pick is at least top 3...even then, it doesn't exactly improve their image bringing in Spree.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

No way this would happen. There is no point in making this sorta of a trade. I actually think that both teams would be worse.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Here is my counteroffer & I would be more serious in it, the higher your pick.

Wallace & McInnis
for
Housten, Harrington and #9...like I said, if it was a #3 pick then I'd be a LOT more interested. BTW, this deal works, salary wise.

Think about it Spree, McDyess and Wallace together? That draft pick isn't going to help a team that needs to win NOW. POR IMO is going the other way (rebuilding on the fly).


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland doesn't do either of these deals (including KMurph's) IMO. Houston and Sprewell are both redundant with DA and Bonzi (and Ruben and Woods).

If the pick is #2 or 3, Portland would be more likely to do it, but NY would obviously be LESS likely to do it.

I don't see Wallace heading to NY.

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Ed...It isn't the most enticing deal out there that is for sure. But, I could live with getting Houston (and his wacked contract), as he is a SHOOTER, adn one of the better ones in the NBA. But the pick would have to be better than #9 IMO, and NY would be stupid not to do it, even if the pick was at #3. A young guy (let's say Anthony @ #3) with Housten, Spree & Mcdyess? Ah...something wrong with this picture? Wallace would make a heck of a lot more sense than a roookie, that would take 1-3 years to become effective and where are the skill levels of Housten, Spree & McDyess then? They got aging vets (albeit decent to good ones) that ain't getting any younger and unless they to are rebuilding, it doesn't make sense to not take Wallace, and try to win now.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

The only deal I would do from a portland point of view would maybe eto get Houston, since we need outside shooting..

They still need a PG, so maybe Damon + Mcinnis for Allan Houston


----------

